

HFT in my Backyard – IV - omnibrain
http://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/htf-in-my-backyard-iv/

======
smcl
This is a fascinating read, particularly because a few familiar names pop
up...

>> (Knight collapsed on August 1, 2012 because of a little problem with one of
their smart order routers)

No kidding :) For anyone interested in a good breakdown of this, Nanex has a
pretty good one @
[http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/3525.html](http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/3525.html)

~~~
bwhite
The SEC proceeding on this [0] is quite readable and goes into some technical
detail as to what exactly went wrong.

[0]
[http://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/2013/34-70694.pdf](http://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/2013/34-70694.pdf)

------
JonnieCache
Fabulous stuff.

Microwave mapping fans will also enjoy the following post from windytan:
[http://www.windytan.com/2014/07/mapping-microwave-relay-
link...](http://www.windytan.com/2014/07/mapping-microwave-relay-links-from-
video.html)

------
rashkov
Here is part 1: [http://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/hft-in-my-
bac...](http://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/hft-in-my-backyard-
part-i/)

I found this article intriguing but much like walking into the middle of a
movie and wondering what the heck is going on. Part I should be a better place
to start.

------
artursapek
HTF? HFT?

~~~
frandroid
hat the fuck, indeed.

